# Metriaclima Zebra Dwarf Manda (Mbuna)



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

I checked the Species Profile page to find a Zebra Dwarf Manda, but it was not listed under that name. Are they referred to as another name as well? Does anybody have any experience with these fish?


----------



## WowieMalawi (Dec 26, 2017)

I have had a couple of females for 8 months. I'm currently looking for a mature male to breed. <Vendor Name Removed> have this fish and they are good quality. <Vendor Name Removed> had some as well, but currently looks like he doesn't. They seem to be more popular in Europe. I haven't heard anything bad about them. I like them because the males and females both have nice color. I post some photos of my females later tonight.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The negatives that keepers report is that they can be skittish.

Cichlidae has them as Metriaclima sp. dolphin. Manda is one of the collection points.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Thanks for the input


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Cichlidae has them as Metriaclima sp. dolphin.


No, that is not the same fish at all. What is listed as _Metriaclima_ sp. "dolphin" is the same fish that is also listed under the very same name in the cichlid-forum profiles. It has a common name of giant demasoni because it gets to 7" or more and has coloration similar to a demasoni.
What the OP is referring to is a dwarf mbuna. A zebra-type that is supposed to get no more then 4". Here are a bunch of pictures:https://www.google.ca/search?q=metr...dAhURCnwKHfbSCqkQsAR6BAgAEAE&biw=1600&bih=763 Supposedly more common in Europe then N.A. Really not sure though, which fish it's listed as at cichlidae.com or cichlid-forum profiles (??).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Upon re-reading you may be right...OP was not asking about the dolphin. Not sure which WowieMalawi has.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Here is what I found on the Rift Data website. Very interesting fish in a variety of colors:

Metriaclima sp. 'zebra dwarf'
Description:
Dwarf Zebras inhabit quite a few different biotypes. But most frequently found over stony or rocky substrates in shallow water of 3 to 5m. Sometimes they are often even found in Vallisneria beds. Males are territorial and defend their domains between stones or on the rock surface. The Females are solitary or live in groups.
Males are of robust physique and usually contrasting melanin pattern of vertical bars of bright blue and black (BB). They are polymorphous in which BB, OB and O morphs can be found in both sexes. The head and in particular the cheek region stand out due to their blue black colour. OB males are rarely seen, but even rarer are the O morph males.

Females can be blue barred and are dark bluish or brownish in colour. OB females are also seen very often with varying numbers of dark blotches. O morph females can be found occasionally and are creamy white to orange.
Dwarf zebra feed on aufwuchs and plankton is consumed especially by non territorial males
Found at:
No locale information available, sorry!
Size:
8 - 11cm

Temperament:
Slightly Agressive


----------



## WowieMalawi (Dec 26, 2017)

I have Zebra Dwarf Mandas. The dolphin is another species.


----------



## WowieMalawi (Dec 26, 2017)

http://www.malawicichlides.fr/topic3604.html

This site has some decent info and photos.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Thanks, I will check it out


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Interesting website:

http://riftdata.apphb.com/Species/Metri ... ra%20dwarf


----------

